# Giant rebuild complete, 6300 grams, 13.88 lbs



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

I have re-built my Giant TCR Composite, end result 6300 grams /13.88lbs complete with bottle cages, pedals, bar tape, grease, and everything. Its a size large and built to withstand my 6'0" and 200 lbs of big gear pushing power. It even has full size 53/39 chainrings, and 12-27 DA10 cassette, no cheating compact chainrings or 11-21 aluminum straight block here !

Its a bastard child drivetrain with the best of both worlds, should i call it "Shimangnolo" or "CampyMano"? Thanks to Jtek and an extra long tandem telfon coated cable, it shifts perfectly.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

6300g and 13.88 lbs


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

TZL said:


> 6300g and 13.88 lbs


 HE'S GOT THE WHEEL ON THE FLOOR!!!!! You can't see it!!!!  



Nice bike man.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

yeah you caught me, the bike actually weighs 45 lbs,..........its my new lead frame insert mod, and i molded the crankset and cassette out of platnium......that cost a pretty penny.

Of course I did pull out the headset expander bolt and cap for the weighing, that saved me 40 grams.

I actually got a really light TCR Comp frame, alone it was 1025 grams, which is lighter than most. The weight weenies sight has large TCR comps anywhere from 1068 to 1115 grams.

I can go a bit lighter in the future as I have quite a bit of steerer tube and extra seatpost, plus i got another 150-200 grams to lose since i'm running Vitorria Corsa Evo CX's (275g each) so I can go to Veloflex Records, Dugasts, or Tufo <160's.

The pedal are SS spindles, since i'm 200lbs, probably a bit much for Ti Speedplays, and The FSA K-wing isn't the lightest bar in the the world (285g for mine) but i like it.

If i blew tons of money on Lightweights, new bars, aluminum cassette, and the new ZG crankset, i could probably get this bike sub 13 lbs, but that isn't my goal.



FTF said:


> HE'S GOT THE WHEEL ON THE FLOOR!!!!! You can't see it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bike man.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

13 lbs, damn thats a heavy seat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

If anyone is interested in the build:

Here are the specs on the bike: 

2003 Giant Team Once Composite frame with Giant carbon fork with carbon steerer, integrated FSA headset, Giant seat collar w/ Ti bolt added 

Lew Sydney Carbon tubulars on American classsic hubs, Sapim butted spokes, Vittoria Corsa Evo CX tubulars, American Classic ti QRs 

FSA K-Wing bars, FSA OS 115 stem w/ti bolts, LP Composites Carbon seatpost w/ ti bolts, Selle Italia SLR saddle, Deda foam tape, two Tacx bottle cages with aluminum bolts. 

Shimano DA10 crankset, BB, chain, and 12-27 cassette, Campy Record Carbon Ultra 10 brake/shift levers, front and rear deraileurs, and JTEK shiftmate. Zero Gravity 0G-05 brakes with Corima pads, Speedplay X2 SS pedal modified with aluminum pedal inserts and ti bolts. I used Campy Record cables and housing trimmed to the correct length, I replaced the steel housing ends with lightweight aluminum ends. 




cmatcan said:


> 13 lbs, damn thats a heavy seat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geraint (Sep 24, 2005)

*Brakes*

Did you have any problems fitting the OG brakes to the Giant?


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

nope, no problems at all...........



geraint said:


> Did you have any problems fitting the OG brakes to the Giant?


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

ok, i decided to break into the sub-6k category.

I just got Veloflex Records, Token Ti/SC/Al cassette, KMC SL Chain, Powercordz cables.

That would bring me under 6k grams............too bad i'm still 88k grams myself......lol


----------

